# Show us your before and after photos of your past projects



## Sped Man

Would love to see how some of you guys restored your bikes. Please tell us how you did it. Did you repaint it or just clean and polish it? What? What did you use? Who did you call for help? What was the hardest thing you had to over come?


----------



## Freqman1

Haven't we did this one before? V/r Shawn


----------



## Sped Man

I did a search under project rides and there was nothing under before and after photos.


----------



## 37fleetwood

I'll play...
before:






after:


----------



## 37fleetwood




----------



## markivpedalpusher

This was a long time ago and it was a lot of work but came out pretty good.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

This is an oldie but a goodie...


----------



## ohdeebee

*I'll keep the Schwinn thing going*

Before:




2 months after:




C Model before:





C model after:


----------



## fordmike65

37fleetwood said:


>




Run! It's Godzilla!


----------



## babyjesus

37fleetwood said:


>




Scott I just realized we had an email exchange a long time ago. You sent me some pics of your bikes and this was one of them. I like the fact you have put what looks to be a peugeot or european art deco chainguard from a lightwieght or touring bike. There are some pretty cool aluminium chainguards around on the older bikes over here in Europe.  You have some really nice bikes as I remember. Back then you were starting on a twin flex registry.


----------



## halfatruck

'after' photo is before correct rack and headlight were added...............


----------



## 37fleetwood

babyjesus said:


> Scott I just realized we had an email exchange a long time ago. You sent me some pics of your bikes and this was one of them. I like the fact you have put what looks to be a peugeot or european art deco chainguard from a lightwieght or touring bike. There are some pretty cool aluminium chainguards around on the older bikes over here in Europe.  You have some really nice bikes as I remember. Back then you were starting on a twin flex registry.




yeah, probably, but my memory is so bad I wouldn't remember if the Pope called me last week!
I bought the chain guard on ebay in France, it took weeks to get here. Godzilla was my first Ratrod build off bike. It was part of an effort to bring each site into the awareness of the other. had a bit of success, some ratrodders found the joy of restoring, and some Cabers found the excitement of building from what's left over.
I don't remember the Twin-Flex registry, but I have started a few threads trying to establish a place for the information on some of the hard to identify models.
and most of my bikes hardly qualify as nice, I've always had to settle for medium/high-end basket cases.


----------



## Sped Man

37fleetwood said:


> I'll play...
> before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after:




Awesome restoration. Did you paint it yourself or did you have it painted?


----------



## Sped Man

markivpedalpusher said:


> This is an oldie but a goodie...




You didn't paint it right? You clean and polished it right? Niceeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Sped Man

halfatruck said:


> 'after' photo is before correct rack and headlight were added...............




From rust bucket to that. Wow! How long did it take to transform the bike into that beauty? What was the hardest part of the restoration?


----------



## 37fleetwood

Sped Man said:


> Awesome restoration. Did you paint it yourself or did you have it painted?




I painted it myself, can't you tell?


----------



## babyjesus

37fleetwood said:


> I painted it myself, can't you tell?




Wow I love the colour and simplicity. You did such a great job of it. I think I like the first picture of it without the headlights - just simple as can be with the red and white paint scheme..


----------



## markivpedalpusher

You just never know how well they will clean up until you try


----------



## halfatruck

Hardest part was repairing the many rust holes.......but the bike was a freebee...................


----------



## supper15fiets

Before



Afther


----------



## militarymonark

before the part out





after the part out 




most parts put back on after gathering them up and paint matching


----------



## geech34-2nd

*They don't all have to be original-----*

What else do you do with a girls bike---used the rear half from a girls frame & fabbed the rest.


----------



## Nickinator

That is freaking cool man. love the dual monark springers.



geech34-2nd said:


> What else do you do with a girls bike---used the rear half from a girls frame & fabbed the rest.


----------



## babyjesus

geech34-2nd said:


> What else do you do with a girls bike---used the rear half from a girls frame & fabbed the rest.




Wow. Cool bike. Nice job. Wish I could do that.


----------



## geech34-2nd

*Thanks guys---*

A few more pictures---built this thing about 5 years ago, Thad (also I need Mercury Pacemaker parts, any help?


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Couple more cool transformations


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Fun to dig up past projects


----------



## markivpedalpusher

One of my favorites


----------



## jd56

Lots of ongoing projects. 
But this one has to be the biggest Ive taken on. Not sure if it will ever completed. I keep making modifications.









Lots of bikes still considered ongoing projects too.
Cant ever seem to get them all completed.....yet. But, now I dont get wet working on them.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRE123

Low money project.View attachment 92708View attachment 92709

Before                                           After


----------



## Lynotch

*My girlfriends 24" tornado*

Here's a pic of the day I found her bike and the day I finished it. I saw it sticking of the back of a guys truck as he was collecting scrap metal. The only original parts were the frame, chain guard, seatpost, clamp, crank and chainring. The forks were bent hence the 26" springer.


----------



## 37fleetwood

my latest. I have roughly $100 into it.

Before:






After:


----------



## rollfaster

*Before and after photos*

36 rowletts fox badged shelby project.


----------



## hcdsign

Heres a free-bee I picked up.  Its not perfect by any means, but it was cool to find all of that original 3 color 1941 paint under the 3layers of house paint on top!  This is still my favorite rustoration to date.


----------



## bikewhorder

37fleetwood said:


> my latest. I have roughly $100 into it.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:




You wanna double your money?


----------



## jd56

Geeeze. ..was trying to see what one project with before and after pics would be good to show.
So I picked two.

1951 Dial-a-Ride

Before




After some detailing




1939 Colson

Before




After some heavy thought and a vision




It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## eddie_bravo

Got this from my neighbor 
Sat in his back yard unknown to me

No real heavy work needed to be done to it other than soap, Brillo pads,  tear apart hubs, repack all bearings and shine it up, clean chrome and remove rust.  Brillo pads with soap and WD40 works great on the rust






















Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ranman

Sped Man said:


> Would love to see how some of you guys restored your bikes. Please tell us how you did it. Did you repaint it or just clean and polish it? What? What did you use? Who did you call for help? What was the hardest thing you had to over come?


----------



## Tim the Skid




----------



## Tim the Skid




----------



## Tim the Skid




----------



## vincev




----------



## jd56

1941 FLEETWOOD.
Was repainted this dark brown with white highlights.
Just WD40 and 0000 steelwool rubdown.





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rollo

... Cleaned up this Fastback for a buddy ...


----------



## jd56

1939 Colson Rearsteer





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56

1948 S4





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Iron Bob

1952 Schwinn 20"


----------



## ricobike

jd56 said:


> 1939 Colson RearsteerView attachment 755796View attachment 755797
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk




Whoa, that came out NICE!  Great job!


----------



## Jon Olson

1938 Roadmaster Supreme. I never gave up.


----------



## tech549

jc Higgins project


----------

